# la pantalla metálica



## hihola

In a document about cables it says: 
_En los cables de tensiones nominales 1,8/3 y 3,6/6 kV_ *la pantalla metálica* _está formada por cintas de cobre...._

I understand this sentence, I just want confirmation, la pantalla metálica is a metal shield not a metal screen right?
In English, cables have shields not screens.

my translation is:
_For cables with a nominal voltage of 1,8/3 and 3,6/6 kV the metal shield is made of copper strips..._

The document refers to this hundreds of times in a document of about 30 pages so I want to make sure I am translating correctly.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rodelu2

Se le llama "neutral" o "shield" en contexto de cales de potencia, y puede ser de cinta o de alambre de cobre arrolllados exteriormente. "Tape neutral" o  "tape shield", lo mismo para "wire".


----------



## Sethi I

Pantalla metálica:.....*Metallic Screen; *this is intended for insulated the cores of cables and consist of wires, tapes or laminates made of different materials (not meaning the outer sheaths)
See you


----------



## k-in-sc

*High-voltage cable - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-voltage_*cable*
Often a high-voltage _cable_ will have a _metallic shield_ layer over the *...* through a 400 kV_cable_, showing the stranded segmented _copper_ conductor in the center, *...*


----------



## Sethi I

Con todo respeto,no estamos hablando de las protecciones internas de cada cable, tampoco del recubrimiento externo de un cable o de un conjunto de cables, hablamos de las pantallas metálicas que poseen al interior ya sea de un conjunto de cables, o de alguno de ellos.
*Un ejemplo práctico* ;si han abierto un cable de señal de Tv encuentran que el cable de Cu tiene un recubrimiento plástico, luego viene la "malla" que va con una pequeña *"pantalla"*  metálica, esta es esa *"metallic screen" *(en cables de media y alta tensión desde luego son mas robustas y complejas)
See you


----------



## k-in-sc

How is that different from a "metallic shield"?
If you Google it, all the sites that call it "metallic screen" seem to be foreign. Maybe it's a BrE thing.


----------



## rodelu2

En los cables de mediana tension que cita el post original, la asi llamada pantalla es uno de los conductores, el "neutro" en la distribucion empleada en EE UU y con voltaje cero con respecto a tierra, el resto de cable es un nucleo central el "stranded   core" y una capa de aislamiento. Por razones de economia ese conductor esta a menudo en contacto con el terreno en cables enterrados, otras veces se gasta el dinero y tiene una cubierta plastica exterior, el "jacket". Siendo cables de potencia, no de senal, no son susceptibles a interferencias.


----------



## k-in-sc

I think of signal cables as well as power cables as being shielded rather than screened. But I'm not an expert ...


----------



## Sethi I

En el pdf adjunto, colocar screen y "buscar"
http://www.prysmian.com/export/sites/prysmian-com/attach/pdf/energy/Leaflet_Medium_Voltage_A4.pdf
See you


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, but that's an Italian company, like I was saying. The English of the whole PDF is non-native.


----------



## Sethi I

Ok, then I must allways say shield for cables instead of screen
See you


----------



## k-in-sc

Except when you're in Italy


----------



## rodelu2

k-in-sc said:


> I think of signal cables as well as *power cables as being shielded* rather than screened. But I'm not an expert ...


Shielded against...? rodents?


----------



## k-in-sc

Shielded against interference


----------

